# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  oj!

## sandraks

oj, drage moje....
zavirim tu i tam da vidim kaj se događa, već sam se privikla da se na ovom pdf stvari sporije odvijaju nego na pmo, no uvijek je lijepo čuti da netko od nas napreduje  :Love:  
kod nas niš nova, javila nam naša soc.radnica da ipak moramo proći psih.obradu - testove, jer "nova" psihologica to zahtijeva....pa eto, mi se u utorak idemo pozabaviti s tim ...nadam se samo da bumo to i završili taj dan....da smo stvarno više gotovi....baš nas razvlače.... :Cekam:  .
čestitam svima koji su odlučili proširiti svoju tročlanu obitelj!! puno sreće!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sandraks, baš sam mislila di si šta si, držim fige da tu psihologicu čim prije riješite i šaljem ti mah-mah  :Smile: !

----------


## Gost

sandraks sretno   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

sandraks   :Kiss:  ...imaj strpljenja....jer zaista se isplati čekati..  :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

sandraks sretno   :Heart:

----------


## marči

ma samo da ti zaželim brzinuuuuuu.....  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

> ma samo da ti zaželim brzinuuuuuu.....


i ja ti isto zelim

----------


## haribo

Sretno i puno uspjeha   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

S-r-e-t-n-o!

----------


## sandraks

drage moje, baš ste me razveselile....kao i obično  :Smile:  
mi smo sve sretno obavili u utorak, 10.4. i sad čekamo da naše papire pošalju u Kumičićevu pa oni od tam opet u naš centar....eto, to je dio procedure i dalje opet zovemo i.... čekamo  :Coffee:  
svim pusek, marči  :Love:   ljubi svoje curice, divne su  :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i dalje opet zovemo i.... čekamo  
> t:


čekanje je onaj najteži i najduuuži dio....ali zaista se isplati, mada se ponekad čini kao vječnost.
samo sam htio pitati Sandraks ima kakvih novosti?  :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

*sandraks* sretno!!!

----------


## ZO

sandraks sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

sandraks sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sandraks

bok dragi moji, 
evo samo da se nakratko javim: još nema nakog pomaka;sredinom srpnja zvali su nas na razgovor jer smo ušli u uži krug za posvojenje djeteta, ali nismo izabrani...razgovor je super prošao, stvarno smo imali dobar "filing" da bumo baš mi odabrani, ali eto - nije se dogodilo.....
nekako sam naučila da se ništa ne događa slučajno, pa tak nisam ni ovo iskustvo stavila u isključivo loše, nekak vjerujem da će naše dijete doći nama i samo nama  :Kiss:  ....ovo je moralo otići svojim roditeljima....eto...
svima puno sreće, ljubite svoju dječicu   :Love:

----------


## ZO

sandraks   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sandraks, imaš pozitivan stav, to je važno u ovom iščekivanju.  :Love:

----------


## gejsha

Sandrax   :Love:   sretno draga.. 
Pozitivna si .. to puno znači...

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## ivančica15

Sandrax sretno   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> nekak vjerujem da će naše dijete doći nama i samo nama  ....ovo je moralo otići svojim roditeljima....eto...


  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

fala cure  :Kiss:  
i ja vas   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

sandraks   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> nekako sam naučila da se ništa ne događa slučajno, pa tak nisam ni ovo iskustvo stavila u isključivo loše, nekak vjerujem da će naše dijete doći nama i samo nama  ....ovo je moralo otići svojim roditeljima....eto...
> svima puno sreće, ljubite svoju dječicu


  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marči

sandraks, sretno i samo dalje draga moja...  :Love:

----------


## teuta

mačko, potpisujem svu podršku i puse   :Love:

----------


## sandraks

hvala curke moje  :Heart:  
btw još se uvijek niš nije pomaklo....24.11.07.smo napunili godinu dana staža u ovoj misiji, al eto, tu smo - di smo i bili....
strpljivi,jer se privikneš i trudiš ne razmišljat puno o načinu na koji stvari funkcioniraju....
svima puno sreće! 
marči  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Sandraks,   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

> hvala curke moje  
> btw još se uvijek niš nije pomaklo....24.11.07.smo napunili godinu dana staža u ovoj misiji, al eto, tu smo - di smo i bili....
> strpljivi,jer se privikneš i trudiš ne razmišljat puno o načinu na koji stvari funkcioniraju....
> svima puno sreće! 
> marči


Tako to ide, da. Čovjek mora živjeti i mimo te neostvarene želje.   :Smile:  

Jesi li zvala centre, imaš li kontakte? Želim ti da misija što prije dođe svome željenome kraju.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Želim ti da misija što prije dođe svome željenome kraju.


Sandraks i ja se pridružujem ovim željama..........  :Shy kiss:

----------


## mareena

I ja se pridružujem!

----------


## otocanka

> nekak vjerujem da će naše dijete doći nama i samo nama


Sandraks, nadam se da će kikač/ica požuriti   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

curke, stvarno ste drage....za sad smo u istom sastavu MM i ja  :Love:  
ne znam kak stvari stoje prko božićnih i novogodišnji praznika...jel zovete centre ili ne?

----------


## otocanka

> ne znam kak stvari stoje prko božićnih i novogodišnji praznika...jel zovete centre ili ne?


Ja sam zvala   :Raspa:  

Nije bilo nikakve obavijesti da imaju nešto spojeno, a u ta 3 tjedna sam mogla obaviti 15-ak razgovora, pa to nisam htjela  propustiti   :Grin:

----------


## sandraks

imaš praf! i ja bum zvala pa možda baš sad bude sreće  :Smile:  
sretno svima!

----------


## Mariela

vibram
~~~~~
da jedan od tih poziva bude the big one

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

svaki dan je dragocjen i kao što je otocanka napisala




> Ja sam zvala   
> 
> a u ta 3 tjedna sam mogla obaviti 15-ak razgovora, pa to nisam htjela  propustiti

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> imaš praf! i ja bum zvala pa možda baš sad bude sreće  
> sretno svima!


  :Heart:

----------


## mimim

sandrach , se događa što 
nadam se da da  :Heart:  
i da ćete brzodobiti svoga anđela  :Saint:

----------


## sandraks

bokić, 
hm...nekaj se događa, al moramo biti strpljivi, pa ak se dogodi ono kaj si priželjkujemo jako, jako....javim čim bumo znali, of kors :D 
svima sretno!

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Gost

Sretno  :D

----------


## anna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SRETNO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sve mi se čini da je na pomolu "novi val"!  :D

----------


## mimim

obavezno se javi kada dobiješ bilo kakvu info   :Kiss:

----------


## leonessa

Sretno  :D !

----------


## malezija

Sandraks držim vam palčeve!!
Zdenka2 iz tvojih usta(posta) u Božije uši  :Heart:  .

----------


## čokolada

Idemo, Kbegicsi, Sandra...i tko je treći? Uvijek ide u trojkama!!!  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Vibrice ~~~~~~~~~   :Smile:

----------


## pahuljičica

Sandraks sretno i zajedno s vama nadam se najboljem   :Saint:

----------


## no_sikiriki

Sretno Sandraks!   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

držimo palčeve   :Love:

----------


## nela

~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> bokić, 
> hm...nekaj se događa, al moramo biti strpljivi, pa ak se dogodi ono kaj si priželjkujemo jako, jako....javim čim bumo znali, of kors :D 
> svima sretno!


držimo fige, nek se ćim prije dogodi.............  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

i ja vibram
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

I ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## sandraks

dragi moji, danas bili na razgovoru u drugom, "užem" krugu, ali nismo odabrani....svima   :Kiss:  
hvala na podršci

----------


## Gost

:Love:

----------


## otocanka

Sandraks   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Taps:  ...bit će bolje drugi put...  :Heart:

----------


## Iskra

sandraks   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ...bit će bolje drugi put...


  :Love:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Love:

----------


## Vlvl

:Love:

----------


## Blazenka

Sandra   :Love:  , nema odustajanja - idete dalje.

----------


## sandraks

hvala svima    :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Sandra, dva poziva bi u meni probudila strašan optimizam   :Love:  .
A sad treća-sreća!

----------


## uporna

sandraks   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:Love:

----------


## leonessa

Sandraks    :Love:

----------


## mareena

Sandraks   :Love:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Sandra, dva poziva bi u meni probudila strašan optimizam   .
> A sad treća-sreća!


definitivno.
svakim danom možeš očekivati taj poziv.  :Saint:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Bye:   :Cekam:

----------


## sandraks

i mi   :Cekam:   nadam se da će nam uskoro trebati vibrice za sreću...javim čim ćemo znati više....  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Stalno mislim na tebe, bez zezancije, uvijek si mi u mislima kad otvorim ovaj pdf, evo još malo i ovih ekranskih vidljivih vibrica ~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## nevena

sandra, samo jedan virtualni   :Love:   da ti posaljem

i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i drzim fige za trecu srecu   :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

ina 33 i nevena, curke baš ste divne! šaljem   :Kiss:   pa se javim kad bum imala kaj lepoga za napisat  :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i mi    nadam se da će nam uskoro trebati vibrice za sreću...javim čim ćemo znati više....


držim fige!!! I nadam se da će biti uskoro...

----------


## Zdenka2

> sandraks prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i mi    nadam se da će nam uskoro trebati vibrice za sreću...javim čim ćemo znati više.... 
> 
> 
> držim fige!!! I nadam se da će biti uskoro...


I ja.

----------


## pahuljičica

> i ja ću biti tata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sandraks prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja.  :Cekam:   :Kiss:

----------


## teuta

*P U S A  *

----------


## pahuljičica

> ina 33 i nevena, curke baš ste divne! šaljem    pa se javim kad bum imala kaj lepoga za napisat


još uvijek   :Coffee:

----------

